# Mon Forum



## Arth (5 Août 2004)

Salut à tous je vien de crée un forum Mac et je cherche des membre pour venir discuter alors inscrivez-vous, Merci  
Mon forum


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

Bien. Mais si tu pouvais déjà ôter tout ces gifs animés...  Mais je me suis enregistré. 
D'autre part, tu n'avais pas besoin de recréer un sujet. L'éditer suffisait.


----------



## Arth (5 Août 2004)

Désolé d'avoir recréé le sujet j'ai pas fait expré, mais de t'étre inscri!!!!


----------



## Arth (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bien. Mais si tu pouvais déjà ôter tout ces gifs animés...  Mais je me suis enregistré.
> D'autre part, tu n'avais pas besoin de recréer un sujet. L'éditer suffisait.


Tu veut que je ote ces gif animé, alors trouve moi un site ou lis ne sont pas animé!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Tu veut que je ote ces gif animé, alors trouve moi un site ou lis ne sont pas animé!!!!



Hmm... MacGe par exemple.


----------



## Arth (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hmm... MacGe par exemple.


??????? t'a un lien????


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> ??????? t'a un lien????


----------



## Bilbo (5 Août 2004)

J'ai une de ces envies d'envoyer ce sujet dans la Bar moi. 

À+


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une de ces envies d'envoyer ce sujet dans la Bar moi.
> 
> À+



Laisse parler ton c½ur... C'est l'été... Hop au Bar, j'ai soif. :love:


----------



## molgow (5 Août 2004)

Pareil que supermoquette !!!! 
ahahahahhaahaha


----------



## Arth (5 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


BIZZARE CE LIEN


----------



## Bilbo (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Laisse parler ton c½ur... C'est l'été... Hop au Bar, j'ai soif. :love:


On y va, on y va. 

À+

P.S. Soyez pas trop durs.


----------



## quetzalk (5 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Soyez pas trop durs.


nan, ben nan... 
hum.
enfin bon...
un forum sur le mac...
enfin... 
même pas de bar là-dedans...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Soyez pas trop durs.



Ça ça dépend s'il se tourne volontairement et s'il est joli


----------



## Bilbo (5 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça ça dépend s'il se tourne volontairement et s'il est joli


Je ne te suis pas très bien.  Tu es plutôt tendre dans ces cas ? 

À+


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> > ?????? t'a un lien????


Mouhahahahaha    
Bon allez, je m'inscris et je fais péter ton compteur de messages 
Global, Philito, Tibo, Karl... on a besoin de vous


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Je crois que tu as quelques menus problèmes de droit d'images...


----------



## Krstv (6 Août 2004)

Ah, lire ce genre de thread en arrivant au boulot, ça me met du soleil dans le coeur pour toute la journée


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


Pas mieux. Y a des masos !


----------



## benjamin (6 Août 2004)

Tout cela me donne plein de mauvaises idées pour la prochaine version de la feuille de style des forums


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela me donne plein de mauvaises idées pour la prochaine version de la feuille de style des forums



Des polices jaunes claires lardées de la balise "blink"?


----------



## benjamin (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des polices jaunes claires lardées de la balise "blink"?



Et de beaux gif animés partout


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et de beaux gif animés partout



euh, _toi aussi sauve le beau forum de macgeneration en sauvant la signature_


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Et des jolies fillessssssss?







oups je m'égare, pardon  :rose:


----------



## Arth (10 Août 2004)

J'ai complétement modifier mon forum inscrivez-vous ici maintent et non sur l'ancien!!!


----------



## Arth (12 Août 2004)

Il devrai y un portail depuis peu
@+ sur mon forum


----------



## Arth (19 Août 2004)

Voila je pense que le portail  est términer  
Il y a: recherche google, météo, calendrier, compteur de visites, liens...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Voila je pense que le portail  est términer
> Il y a: recherche google, météo, calendrier, compteur de visites, liens...



Et un forum SMS de plus


----------



## Arth (19 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Et un forum SMS de plus


hum... 
Normalement c'est interdit...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> hum...
> Normalement c'est interdit...



relis tes postes dans tous les messages il y a une énorme faute d'où le SMS.

personnellement je changerai le titre de ton forum "monmacetmoi" cela peut entrainer de la confusion


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, _toi aussi sauve le beau forum de macgeneration en sauvant la signature_


 Tu n'abandonnes donc jamais?    :love:


----------



## Arth (19 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> relis tes postes dans tous les messages il y a une énorme faute d'où le SMS.
> 
> personnellement je changerai le titre de ton forum "monmacetmoi" cela peut entrainer de la confusion


Désolé pour le language SMS, tu peux toujours t'inscrire pour poster des messages sans fautes!!!!STP :rose: j'ai besion de membres...Merci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> personnellement je changerai le titre de ton forum "monmacetmoi" cela peut entrainer de la confusion



Surtout si Supermoquette y est membre actif        

(haaa quel émoi : d'aprés le "Robert" (  ) émoi : "trouble intime de nature affective ou sensuelle"... plus de doute SM est dans le coup  :rateau: )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si Supermoquette y est membre actif
> 
> (haaa quel émoi : d'aprés le "Robert" (  ) émoi : "trouble intime de nature affective ou sensuelle"... plus de doute SM est dans le coup  :rateau: )



il lui parlera peut-être d'aventure (  )


----------



## Arth (19 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si Supermoquette y est membre actif
> 
> (haaa quel émoi : d'aprés le "Robert" (  ) émoi : "trouble intime de nature affective ou sensuelle"... plus de doute SM est dans le coup  :rateau: )


Le titre du forum est MON MAC ET MOI érit en gros sur toutes les pages, monmacetmoi est l'adresse du forum!!!!  
voil, voila!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour le language SMS, tu peux toujours t'inscrire pour poster des messages sans fautes!!!!STP :rose: j'ai besion de membres...Merci



Arthur, c'est simplement que lire "la misa a jour MACOSX" ou "6 Disques Dures dans un G5" c'est difficile à encaisser et personnellement cela ne m'attire pas. Le langage est un standard de communication qu'il faut essayer de préserver un minimum.    

Est-ce normal que sur la page princiaple les messages soient "Posté le: arthur@Jeu 12 ..." ?


----------



## Arth (19 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Arthur, c'est simplement que lire "la misa a jour MACOSX" ou "6 Disques Dures dans un G5" c'est difficile à encaisser et personnellement cela ne m'attire pas. Le langage est un standard de communication qu'il faut essayer de préserver un minimum.
> 
> Est-ce normal que sur la page princiaple les messages soient "Posté le: arthur@Jeu 12 ..." ?


Non c'est pas trés normal...  mais moi je ne l'est pas!!!! 
ha si c'est vrai, mais je ne l'est jamais vu ...


----------



## Arth (19 Août 2004)

Bon pour miseà jour c'est mieux???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Août 2004)

regarde ce que cela donne de mon poste


----------



## tomtom (19 Août 2004)

Sympa, y'a l'heure 

J'me demandais justement, quelle heure il était  

Hop, dans les signets pour quand j'ai pas ma montre


----------



## Arth (19 Août 2004)

Bon, je voudrais bien plus de mebres, je fait donc appel à vous...  
C'est mon premier vrai forum et je n'est que 13 ans (bientôt 14  ) et je voudrais vraimement que mon forum marche, merci à tous!!! et de plus je l'ai fait avec une connection RTC alors je voudrais vraiment plus de membres
Merci a tous !!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour miseà jour c'est mieux???



Si je semble faire une fixation sur l'orthographe, c'est parce que tu arrives longtemps après des forums de très bonne qualité dont MacGeneration (Private Joke : Naas, cela ne vaut pas un abonnement gratuit ?). Le niveau d'exigence que l'on attend de ton forum est d'autant plus élevé.


----------



## Arth (22 Septembre 2004)

Tien sa fait longtemps que j'ai pas pralé de mon forum  
Il y a plein de nouvelles choses et de nouveaux membres  
Venez vous inscrire  
MERCI


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Tien sa fait longtemps que j'ai pas pralé de mon forum
> Il y a plein de nouvelles choses et de nouveaux membres
> Venez vous inscrire
> MERCI



salut arth il y a toujours autant de coquilles sur ton site ...


----------



## Arth (22 Septembre 2004)

Mais inscrit-toi...  sa prend 30 secondes  MERCI


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Mais inscrit-toi...  sa prend 30 secondes  MERCI


cool un forum plus lent que celui de macgé, j'ai meme pas pu me logger a mon compte  

edit : mon compte est effacé


----------



## Arth (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cool un forum plus lent que celui de macgé, j'ai meme pas pu me logger a mon compte


DSL si c'est lent mais il faut rééssayer plusieyr fois et sa marchera


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2004)

arth je me suis inscrit

le langage est un standard de communication, essaye de corriger les grosses fautes


----------



## Arth (23 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> arth je me suis inscrit
> 
> le langage est un standard de communication, essaye de corriger les grosses fautes


OKKKKKKK  
Merci!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Tien sa fait longtemps que j'ai pas pralé de mon forum
> Il y a plein de nouvelles choses et de nouveaux membres
> Venez vous inscrire
> MERCI


Allez ! Je me suis inscrit aussi ....  
...et continue d'être aussi enthousiaste ... ça fait plaisir à voir !!!!!   :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Septembre 2004)

effectivement ton enthousiame fait plaisir et devrait être récompensé par une grande affluence sur ton forum


----------



## iTof (23 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> effectivement ton enthousiame fait plaisir et devrait être récompensé par une grande affluence sur ton forum


 c'est vrai, 14 piges !  ...


----------



## Arth (24 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, 14 piges !  ...


Ben quoi 14 piges, au moin moi j'ai un Mac et pas un PC...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi 14 piges, au moin moi j'ai un Mac et pas un PC...



j'ai essayé de te faire un peu de publicité.

ton enthousiasme est rafraîchissant.


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2004)

C'est cool, ça, un forum pour eternels nioubies qui écrivent en SMS style !!!  

_ben quoi, j'ai dit un truc qui fallait pas dire, là ?_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool, ça, un forum pour eternels nioubies qui écrivent en SMS style !!!
> 
> _ben quoi, j'ai dit un truc qui fallait pas dire, là ?_



non ils ont (du moins Arth) dans les 14 ans d'où le SMS.


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> non ils ont (du moins Arth) dans les 14 ans d'où le SMS.





A 14 ans, je ne parlais pas SMS, et je connaissais mon bled suffisament pour écrire en français correct. L'age n'est une excuse que pour les fainéants et ceux qui se foutent d'être compris par leur entourage, jeune padawan.
Mais lorsqu'on se pique d'écrire pour un public, il faut, au minimum, ne pas confondre un pluriel et un singulier.
Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien, hein


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A 14 ans, je ne parlais pas SMS, et je connaissais mon bled suffisament pour écrire en français correct. L'age n'est une excuse que pour les fainéants et ceux qui se foutent d'être compris par leur entourage, jeune padawan.
> Mais lorsqu'on se pique d'écrire pour un public, il faut, au minimum, ne pas confondre un pluriel et un singulier.
> Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien, hein



A votre époque, le SMS n'existait pas    

Si "ne pas confondre entre un pluriel et un singulier" s'adresse à mon message, il me smeble qu'il faut écrire "âge" et "nioubies" n'est pas mieux que le SMS   

je suis d'accord avec vous sur le style SMS et l'orthographe mais Arth doit être réfractaire


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2004)

Non, je parle du forum....
Par exemple : "Forum pour administrateur et modérateur", "Ici on discute uniquement entre modérateurs et administrateurs (se forum est vérouiller pour les membres non admi ou bien modo)".
Pas mal.
Bon, la première version, on l'excusait. On savait qu'on y trouverait pas grand chose, puisqu'il était indiqué en sous-titre "Info utile et astuces pour mac". Une seule info utile, ça faisait léger. 

Mais je tiens à m'excuser aussi, ce n'est qu'un exercice personnel pour tenter d'être réactionnaire.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, je parle du forum....
> Par exemple : "Forum pour administrateur et modérateur", "Ici on discute uniquement entre modérateurs et administrateurs (se forum est vérouiller pour les membres non admi ou bien modo)".
> Pas mal.
> Bon, la première version, on l'excusait. On savait qu'on y trouverait pas grand chose, puisqu'il était indiqué en sous-titre "Info utile et astuces pour mac". Une seule info utile, ça faisait léger.
> ...



Je suis totalement d'accord avec vous. Les coquilles et erreurs sautent comme des bombes sur les pages du forum d'Arth


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, je parle du forum....
> Par exemple : "Forum pour administrateur et modérateur", "Ici on discute uniquement entre modérateurs et administrateurs (se forum est vérouiller pour les membres non admi ou bien modo)".
> Pas mal.
> Bon, la première version, on l'excusait. On savait qu'on y trouverait pas grand chose, puisqu'il était indiqué en sous-titre "Info utile et astuces pour mac". Une seule info utile, ça faisait léger.
> ...



Bon moi j'ai vu qu'il y avait un message de Rezba alors ch'uis venue pensant qu'il y aurait une ambiance d'enfer  mais ça parle de quoi au juste ?   

Juste une remarque ... il paraitrait que ce qui a causé le plus de dégâts dans l'orthographe des ces djeunes, ce soit la méthode d'apprentissage de lecture dite "globale" (et puis vient la "semie-globale" ) , ils l'ont trouvée formidable à une époque (je crois qu'elle et née dans les années 70), jusqu'au jour où (il n'y à pas très longtemps) ils se sont rendu compte qu'en 6è ...beaucoup d'enfants savaient à peine lire (et encore moins écrire !) ...   je referme la parenthèse barbante !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

Dis-moi Arth... c'est lequel ton forum, j'en vois deux... celui-ci et celui-là... :mouais:  :mouais: 

Ah j'ai compris... :mouais: Faudrait le fermer alors. 



			
				Arth a dit:
			
		

> J'ai complétement modifier mon forum inscrivez-vous ici maintent et non sur l'ancien!!!



Dis, tu peux faire comme Benjamin... transférer mon compte de l'un à l'autre...


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2004)

C'est malin, Lorna, t'as ramené WebO. On va plus pouvoir parler sérieusement


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Narf© :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, Lorna, t'as ramené WebO. On va plus pouvoir parler sérieusement



J'ai ramené WebO ... d'abord c'est de ta faute, parce que t'aurais pas posté là, ben j'serai pas venue moi !  (au fait tu danses super bien ... t'as pris des cours ?   )

humhum :: excusez-moi ...je ne faisais que passer ...  :rose:    :rose:


----------



## Arth (25 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi Arth... c'est lequel ton forum, j'en vois deux... celui-ci et celui-là... :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Ah j'ai compris... :mouais: Faudrait le fermer alors.
> 
> ...


Comment faire pour tranférer le compte???


----------



## Arth (3 Octobre 2004)

Venez voir les MAJ du portail


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Venez voir les MAJ du portail



salut Arth, tu as également fait la mise à jour des fautes  D) : "désirant" c'est mieux que "désiran"

continue avec ton enthousiasme et sans les fautes

a bientôt là-bas


----------



## Arth (28 Octobre 2004)

Bon, je relance le post, j'ai besion de membres, vous pouvez aller voir les news


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je relance le post, j'ai besion de membres, vous pouvez aller voir les news



Pas mal ton site...


----------



## Arth (28 Octobre 2004)

Oui, je sais c'est étrange, le vrai site est ici: Les soufflaculs (c'est le site de mon oncle). mais bon, mon site marche toujours aussi bien, pourquoi tu ne t'est pas réinscrit??? :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais c'est étrange, le vrai site est ici: Les soufflaculs (c'est le site de mon oncle). mais bon, mon site marche toujours aussi bien, pourquoi tu ne t'est pas réinscrit??? :sleep:



 Intéressant...  Et c'est quoi les Soufflaculs?


----------



## Arth (28 Octobre 2004)

Les Soufflaculs est une fête qui se déroule depuis plus de 20 ans à Nontron (en Dordogne), va voir sur le site pour plus d'infos :love:


----------

